# 97 altima wont start after putting a new fuel pump in



## attitude (Aug 7, 2007)

my car started running ruff.it would start and go for a few blocks and then it would die,
and not start up again for at least 10 mins or so. i put a new fuel pump in it and now it wont start.i checked the spark plugs they have spark. i checked the air filter,and everything that the book said to check. and still wont start.please help if you can


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Check the distributer. Remove the cover with the plug wires on it and the rotor then just pull off the black plastic cover under that if its not 100% dry/clean then clean it but be careful the thin metal disk will bend and thats bad. If there is any amount of oil in there you should replace the distributer sooner than later.

EDIT: Next time try searching this has been covered many times as it is a common problem on u13s


----------



## jb002 (Aug 7, 2007)

Make sure that the seal that goes around the opening of the tank is in good shape and make sure that the wires are plugged in the right spots.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the fuel pressure.


----------



## attitude (Aug 7, 2007)

well thanks for the responce back and i will check that out.thanks again


----------



## attitude (Aug 7, 2007)

i just wanted to say thanks for the help guys.after fighting and arguing with three different guys over what is wrong with my car. first guy tells me its my fuel pump.ok i changed it myself. sec guy tells me my timing is off. i didnt mess with that cause i know that wasnt it. third guys tells someone put surgar in my fuel tank. i'm lmao hard after that i said [email protected]#$ it im doing this myself.and yes it was the rotor it was missing its screw it was in bad shape.things like this can really make a woman happy to show up a man.not saying you guys.i want to thank you again and share that story with you's


----------

